# Help with Spoilboard surfacing



## ViperScaleRacing (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey guys I'm brand new here and just got my own CNC router. I'm currently surfacing 3/4 MDF with a Amana 1 1/2 inserted surface tool. The MDF is bolted down and after surfacing the perimeter was all wavy and warped. 

What could have caused this? I ran 12000 rpm at 250 ipm .030 cuts. 

Thanks


----------



## Fasteddie58 (May 18, 2014)

I just went thru this for my first time too. My first pass had some ripples and found out my router mount was not square. Check to make sure your mount is squared up.


----------



## ViperScaleRacing (Apr 29, 2015)

Does the ambient temperature in the shop have anything to do with the spoilboard warping?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

How, where and how long the MDF has been stored in your shop can be a problem. If you just bought the MDF, hauled it to your shop, then cut it, this my be your problem. MDF may be stable but you need to let any material get use to the conditions in your shop before cutting into it.

Also the quality of the MDF can play a part in the outcome. There are different types of MDF, from porous that can be used as a vacuum table, to dense made with phenolic coatings and even impregnated with stabilizing resins. 

Humidity can play a big part in the newly cut spoil board surface warping. When you machine the surface layer from the MDF it is easier for the MDF to absorb moisture from the air. Sometimes if I am having this problem I treat the MDF with a wipe on poly finish or tongue oil to stabilize the surface before I surface the spoil board. I let it soak in as deep as possible and let it cure before cutting.


----------

